# Brushing Teeth



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just wondering what everyone does about brushing their dogs's teeth. I was getting them used to the little rubber finger thing with dog toothpaste. When Kodi went for his checkup, the vet said his teeth were excellent and asked what I did. When I told him he said the doggie toothpaste isn't necessary. After all, dogs in the wild don't use toothpaste. Just use a gauze pad dry, and rub it on their teeth. This will remove the tartar and he demoed this for me on Kodi's teeth. Sure enough, it removed the remaining tartar. It sure saves some money, because those little toothbrush kits are costly.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I use an Enzyme toothpaste - C.E.T. and/or Petrodex. I have both brands on hand, but I think C.E.T. is only available through a veterinarian and costs a bit more. Petrodex is a lot easier to find.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a bad problem with lexi and her bad breath. She had some tarter buildup cause she never chewed on anything - not even toys. Lily & logan chew like crazy on toys so their teeth & breath are good. I used the little finger one too, but Lexi hated it. I bought these dental wipes, that look like diaper wipes & I have just been wiping down her teeth and I see a slight improvement already. Its much easier than getting the brush in her mouth, and then the toothpaste gets all over her fur. I got them thru petedge.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Personally, I "remember" to do it a few times a week. Once Lexi's breath knocks me over from a few feet away - I remember


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Personally, I "remember" to do it a few times a week. Once Lexi's breath knocks me over from a few feet away - I remember


LMBO!!!  Too funny! Poor Lexi.... 

I'm very 'bad' about this. I keep forgetting to do it and I'm starting to notice a little bit of brown on Ricky's back teeth. I love the idea of a gauze pad!! Thanks for bringing that up, irnfit!! I have the rubber finger thingy too, but it's not a hit with the pooches.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I would assume that the gauze pad has the same effect of the wipe, except the wipe has something in it, and a minty smell/taste. Poor Lexi is right, she is my dog that I call "the sweetest thing on the face of this earth" She LOVES everyone & just wants to kiss & cuddle - but who wants a kiss from THAT BREATH!!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I use the Petzlife Gel once monthly, and then use the spray in between. I LOVE the spray.. soooo much easier.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I do not know if you know it but some of those tooth pastes have sorbitol in them to make them sweet . I am not too sure whether pets need sweet tooth paste .. I do not like the list of ingredients 
I never brushed Asta's teeth - he was a chewer . He loved his bully bones and rawhide shoes - the vet always said his teeth were perfect .. nice and white too . He never needed them to be cleaned once ..
Cosmo is a chewer and his teeth are fine - he chews bully bones as well . Ahnold is now on the chewing band wagon as well . He had his teeth checked and cleaned when he was neutered and all is well .
I must warn you those bully bones smell .. 
My friend 's dog Tulip has a tendency to form tartar - she is not a chewer either and she has very bad breath as well .. She gives her crunchy treats but I do not think it is enough .. and she may need to have them professionally cleaned by the vet ..
I like the idea of the gauze pads too .. Makes sense . I will look into it .. Thanks 
I tried to finger brush too - it was a no go in my house as well .


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Is a bully bone the same as a bully stick??


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Another great thing for our dogs to chew on and keep their teeth clean and strong, is actually raw bone from the butcher. I give beef and veal bones straight out of the freezer and Ricky loves them! He could spend hours gnawing at them. They are safe, nutritious as well as natural and cheap! Perfect.  He gets one a week or so.... with warmer weather approaching I'll be removing the bone after a short while just because I don't want raw meat on the deck when it's 80-90F !  

You can find these raw "soup bones" either at the grocer's or from the butcher.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I brush Izzy's teeth occasionally, but I like the gauze pad idea so I'm going to give that a try on both of my dogs. Thanks


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yep sorry I guess I call them bones because they are from a bull private part .. Ahemnn Hence the bone but yes they are called sticks .
I get the small ones - I wont say anymore as it has a double meaning and I do not want to offfend anyone . I will clarify it is made from a bull's penis hence the Bully ..


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Now I finally know what you are talking about with the bully sticks!! Is that what they are called in the store and where do you find them? ( I understand the "bones"......LOL!)


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

You can find them at Petco and some other Pet Stores Petsmart does not always have them I do not know why !. You can find them on line at Sit Stay.com


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

A bull's penis.... EWWWWWW, sorry but it just amazes me that nothing goes to waste... LOL

The gauze idea sounds great. I am currently using a finger brush and a sample of CET as well. Pretty good so far, but I always have to remind myself daily to brush Oreo's teeth


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks! I thought that's what you meant! LOL  I just discovered them and my trio loves them! Vicki


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Our teeth cleaning has evolved to this.

Our dogs teeth are cleaned when they are groomed. For some that's once a week. For others it's sometimes more like three weeks.

We use the spray the day before they are to be groomed.

The Salmon Fish Oil flavor Petzlife is used with a gauge pad while they are on the grooming table. Any tartar is pulled off with a dental tool with a 90 degree blade with a flat shape with sharp edges. Using the spray the day before seems to make the tartar break loose easily.

We used to take the dogs to a vet to have their teeth cleaned but both of our 10 year olds had to have some teeth pulled and now after doing it ourselves their other teeth are staying tight, gums healthy, and all our other dogs have nice white teeth with strong gums.

Once they get used to it after the first couple of times it's no big deal to them. I do think it makes it a lot easier for 2 people to do the grooming-one to hold and the other to groom and teeth clean.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Tom. I was hoping one of the breeders would offer some info. I never had to do anything to my other dogs' teeth, and they had all of them till the end. I've heard that the little guys tend to outlast their teeth, so I am being a little more conscientious this time around. My other dogs chewed a lot of rawhide, and these guys do not.


----------

